# DirecTV recivers as DLNA client?



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

Can Directv receivers receive streaming content from a DLNA server? I thought I remember that it could but I can't find any location that allows me to do it.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

They call this "Media Share".

If networked to your LAN, you get there via Menu | Extras | Music & Photos


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

And when they say "Music & Photos" they mean "Dont even try to play a video". You'll see all of your shared videos in your Network Homegroup (in your media library, not the ones recorded to your DVR) but it wont play any of them.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Be forewarned though;

Media Share is a crappy feature;

If it works at all it can only handle MPEG-2 video and MP3 audio files.

So don't expect too much ...


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Be forewarned though;
> 
> Media Share is a crappy feature;
> 
> ...


I agree..

I use my Playstation 3 on one tv for it and the main tv has WD TV Live that does it plus the Xbox360 as well. Not worth the hassle trying to do it through an HRxx


----------



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, like you guys said it's pretty crappy. I have captured Clemson games on my computer in MPEG4 and M2TS format I've been wanting to watch on my TV. My Blu-Ray player has has DLNA too but it's so slow. Using my Blu-Ray player it's so bad it looking up between every other frame watching MPEG4's. My last chance is XBox 360 so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

If it is something you want to do regularly, I would suggest getting something like the WD TV Live and attaching a hard drive to it. I have found that the 360 chokes on files if they are too big (over 2gb). Anymore I just xfer it to the WD TV live and watch it "locally"


----------



## mastrauckas (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't even use my Xbox because it's on another subnet so it won't work!

It seems like there still a long ways to go for DLNA devices.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

I had some luck using the free Serviio DLNA server app on the PC side and streaming other file types. It has a built-in profile for DirecTV receivers and can transcode on the fly. 

I'm connected through a wireless CCK, though, so the CCK choked on high-bandwidth files like 1080 home videos that play fine on other DLNA devices that I have that are also connected wirelessly but straight to the router. But overall it was better using Servioo than just using the built-in DLNA server from Win7 to the DirecTV boxes.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

mastrauckas said:


> Yep, like you guys said it's pretty crappy. I have captured Clemson games on my computer in MPEG4 and M2TS format I've been wanting to watch on my TV. My Blu-Ray player has has DLNA too but it's so slow. Using my Blu-Ray player it's so bad it looking up between every other frame watching MPEG4's. My last chance is XBox 360 so I'll give that a try.


I doubt the issue is with the BR player itself. DLNA is not a "feature" that any box is blessed or not blessed. It's a certification that can be applied to a BR player when it meets certain criteria. DLNA itself cannot be "too slow". Either your ethernet connection is too slow or the bitrate of the video is too high for your BR player. Since it is a BR player, I doubt it is the latter.

Are you connected wirelessly with the BR player? HD broadcasts often have bitrates that are too high for most wireless connections, especially if they are OTA captures, you'll probably have trouble with any wireless device. Try running the broadcasts through Handbrake and converting them to .mp4 files with bitrates about 2500kbps. If you can stream Netflix, you should be able to stream that.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Be forewarned though;
> 
> Media Share is a crappy feature;
> 
> ...


+1

You are better off using another DLNA client.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litex2x said:


> You are better off using another DLNA client.


I would suggest looking into the media players that have native format support as you don't need to fuss with a fancy media server. I use a Patriot Box Office and it handles most formats without need for a streaming media server.


----------

